

A fantasy league for League of Legends - jesusabdullah
http://www.draftdemacia.com/fantasy/

======
socillion
Obligatory "Dota 2 had it first": <http://fantasy.dota-academy.com/>

Unrelated - I'm surprised this is on HN.

edit: nevermind, looks like it got flag-killed as soon as it hit the front
page.

------
malzahar
this is on reddit already?
[http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1fqwg9/draf...](http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1fqwg9/draft_demacia_lol_fantasy_league_now_live/)

